
Amazon doesn't want you to know how many data demands it gets - tdaltonc
http://www.zdnet.com/article/amazon-dot-com-the-tech-master-of-secrecy/
======
tdaltonc
I wonder what the procedure is for subpoenaing a whole virtual cloud . . .

I wonder how many cloud services have given data to the NSA without knowing .
. .

I wonder how many CEO's would even want to know what the NSA's been taking
from them . . .

